# Drilling hole on LVL beam



## jayjay (Apr 7, 2009)

hey guy,
           My client drilled a 115mm hole on 300x63 LVL beam.... is there way that i can fix this problem? such as by putting two 3mm steel plate on both side of the LVL beam? or... The distance between the RHS of the support to the RHS of the round hole is 190mm. Beam is bearing 400mm on the wall.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 7, 2009)

No holes in the LVL...you will now need an engineer.


----------



## jayjay (Apr 7, 2009)

what will the enginner do? put steel plate on both side of the lvl beam ? are there any similar cases asked in this forum before?...thank you guyz.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 7, 2009)

It depends on what the beam is holding and where the bearing points or point loads are on the beam. The reason I say get the engineer is because from here we would only be guessing. An engineer will give you a documented response for any fix. 
Sorry, wish I could help more. Good luck.


----------



## jayjay (Apr 7, 2009)

w w w . 5 0 0 i m a g e s . c o m / u p l o a d s / 1 4 1 6 6 2 0 6 2 9 3 3 3 . j p g

(sorry for the spaces, i can't post website link...) above is a rough sketch of the beam. 

hope this helps abit..

beam was originally to have maximum deflection of 6.7mm from DL. Beam is 6m long. 

Thank You very much... just wondering if my client do put 2 steel plate on both side of the LVL beam, will this help abit?... not sure if it will cause shear failure...


----------

